# Lesson #2



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay

Back on the PM a couple of weeks ago. Huggin the bank around Walhalla. Pod of no less than a hundred Kings on redds and we had to push off some podunks throwin boat anchors! That aint bendin a rod GilliganYou want MEAT call the Gaming Commission and see if you qualify for some gill nets!

Then Skipper comes down and tries to kick us off the river. Whaaaaaaaaaat??????????????

WAIT A MINUTE JOHN BOY! Stop cherry pickin for Flapjacks off the Griddle! Just because that Nasty looks better than your first cousin doesnt mean youre gettin it! How, can you live up here and not know how to run a fillet knife!

Oh yeah...Sorry my Sage rod aint no hand me down conversation piece for your living room.

FISHERMEN run the PM TITO...and *This Is It*!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Accept my apologies in advance, but this has to be done:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice


----------



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

Your own pic fails the gay test.

Keep it about fishin' and you might wanna adjust your handle...(sig)

-MichiganAngler


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

"podunks throwin boat anchors!"

Does he mean large weighted treble hooks?


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Does he mean large weighted treble hooks?


Not sure, he may actually mean thrwoing out a boat anchor to anchor on a run. 

His use of "Podunks" is also questionable. Podunks would be being out in the boonies, or a small ******* town, though he could be using the term "Podunks" in place of ********. 

I personally don't use drugs, but possibly somebody could smoke a little weed, then maybe translate for sure.......may TC.:evil:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Not sure, he may actually mean thrwoing out a boat anchor to anchor on a run.
> 
> His use of "Podunks" is also questionable. Podunks would be being out in the boonies, or a small ******* town, though he could be using the term "Podunks" in place of ********.
> 
> I personally don't use drugs, but possibly somebody could smoke a little weed, then maybe translate for sure.......may TC.:evil:


Can't help ya, man. I don't drink or do any drugs...plus, I don't speak FlyClydenese.


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

MichiganAngler said:


> Your own pic fails the gay test.
> 
> Keep it about fishin' and you might wanna adjust your handle...(sig)
> 
> -MichiganAngler


Bingo!


Department of Psychology, University of Georgia, Athens 30602-3013, USA.
The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.
:idea:

Not that there's anything wrong with that!:lol:


----------



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

Breakin' it down! Preachin'...

podunk: poacher without a GED
anchor: treble/grappling hook used to snag salmon
Nasty: Tore up salmon corpse swimmin' around
the griddle: the true angler/legal angler

Browns and steelies are in there bulldoggin' right now so get out there and get 'em and skip the Power Rangers. Korkers, frogg toggs and a circus peanut. Three wrongs can make a right, brotha. 

Grab some chalk RED HAWK and know that the Big Dogs will be gunnin' for ESLs and tandem rigs early in the mornin'. Fly fishin' ain't rocket science but close enough. 

Smokin' reelz to ALL!


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Accept my apologies in advance, but this has to be done:


 A few assumptions being made??? maybe I missed some backstory but from what I read MichiganAngler was just venting from a bad experience....something which many of us have done on the site


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Whowha, it is so, flippin' estaz and strippin' flash equals Hookjaws and fighting prism.
Swinging 100,000 modules, skin of the predator and carbon, yeah baby.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Good stuff!

I don't know what else to say!:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

sundaytrucker said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> Department of Psychology, University of Georgia, Athens 30602-3013, USA.
> ...


Nope, nothing wrong with that, but even if-- I wouldn't be his type. I'm the primitive sort that kills salmon and steelhead hens and uses their guts for bait.


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with that, but even if-- I wouldn't be his type. I'm the primitive sort that kills salmon and steelhead hens and uses their guts for bait.


 haha....


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

MichiganAngler said:


> Okay
> 
> Back on the PM a couple of weeks ago. Huggin the bank around Walhalla. Pod of no less than a hundred Kings on redds and we had to push off some podunks throwin boat anchors! That aint bendin a rod GilliganYou want MEAT call the Gaming Commission and see if you qualify for some gill nets!
> 
> ...



I don't care what anybody says - this guy is HILARIOUS!!!! :lol:


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I don't care what anybody says - this guy is HILARIOUS!!!! :lol:


 I agree the post was pretty funny but I didn't think some of the replies were called for....(unless I interpreted the posts wrong lol)


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

browning13 said:


> (unless I interpreted the posts wrong lol)


You can actually interpret what he says?


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

RDS-1025 said:


> You can actually interpret what he says?


 lol, I did my best but I think the gay picture was a bit much.....stick to the fishing imho haha


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

browning13 said:


> thousandcasts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the primitive sort that kills salmon and steelhead hens and uses their guts for bait.
> ...


No worries Browning. There must be one of these located near the submit button.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I swear my IQ dropped 40 points just trying to read his posts. Don't feel bad Thousand, I love to throw spawn/skein too.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Think I'll stick to the SE Forum. We speak English there. If you're gonna live in this country, learn the language or go back to Slangovania. :yikes:


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

MichiganAngler said:


> Okay
> 
> Back on the PM a couple of weeks ago. Huggin the bank around Walhalla. Pod of no less than a hundred Kings on redds and we had to push off some podunks throwin boat anchors! That aint bendin a rod GilliganYou want MEAT call the Gaming Commission and see if you qualify for some gill nets!
> 
> ...


 
Still early but I have no idea what you are talking about 

Ganzer


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Have you guys given this a try I tried posting like that on his first thread, it's not easy.:lol:


----------



## belkowski (Oct 30, 2009)

is this really a out door website


----------

